# Upgrading the original GM head unit from 13336630 to 22815634



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

Dear experts.
I own a Chevrolet Cruze with OEM audio system as (13336630 head unit) and (12844844G information display) and (94563276 radio control face plate).
























​
The problem is that the display is too small as it is only just two lines. I decided to upgrade this system to another OEM GM system.
I bought from ebay (22815634 head unit) and (12783136 information display) and (95914367 radio control face plate).























​

But unfortunately I get a "LOCKED" message in the display after installing all these new units.








​It is my fault as I didn't make a good research before I get these stuff. I looked up for the solution and I get a conclsion that since the mid of 90's, all GM radio units are provided with anti-theft locking system. There are two types of GM Theftlock, Theftlock I and Theftlock II. The Theftlock I is found in pre 2000 vehicles, and Theftlock II is in the later models.

Theftlock I - Uses a volatile user settable code that is input through the key pad on the front of the Radio. If the power is lost (dead battery etc.) the code is gone and must be re-entered for the radio to work. But with the correct procedure the owner can unlock it.


Theftlock II - Uses an EPROM (erasable/programmable read only memory) or a PROM. 


In either case the code is burned in and holds even when the power is lost. With Theftlock II the radio is married to the vehicle by way of the VIN. When the vehicle is started the computer compares the number in the radio with the VIN in the body control module. If they match, the radio works, if not the radio displays LOC and you are finished, there is no easy way around it. The radio will not work until you make a trip to the dealer.


All this information is good. But the problem is I want the new OEM to be unlocked. I never find a solution in the internet for this issue. I called my local dealer for relearn the head unit to be paired with my vehicle VIN but they told me they can not do this. Or they are not so smart to do that 

Please could anyone help me solving this problem:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The dealer should be able to unlock it. I think you'd have to provide the VIN of the car the radio came from.

However, if you're installing a model of radio that wasn't available in that year or your trim level, they might not be able to do that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If I remember correctly the only ones who can unlock it is TAC via a willing and knowledgeable dealer technician. 

The bad news is that I also recall seeing something sent from TAC to dealership service managers expressly saying that they will not respond to dealers requesting this.

Your best hope is to start with the VIN that the radio is paired with. Without that you can't get the radio to even begin listening to whatever request you make of it. 

Whoever sold you the radio probably knew all of this and failed to make a full disclosure.


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes. I have the VIN number of the car which the HU came from. Anyone could help sending me the procedures to get it a VIN relearn. As the dealer claim they can not do that


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you have or can use someone's Tech II tool, it takes about 5 minutes. Provided the old VIN you have is accurate.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Will the Tech II do that on a Cruze? I didn't think they worked on Cruzes. You had to use a MDI to connect it to the computer which in turn needs a subscription to the GM website.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yep my bad, I'm dumb...disregard my post haha. Thanks for correcting me. I read that in the Malibu forum before and thought the same would apply here. Sorry!


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

So what I understand is that only MDI tool which could do VIN relearn to my vehicle. I know a guy who had a workshop own a MDI tool. But the question is, do I really want the old VIN of the HU to reprogarm or what? I am afraid that he break the system while he trying to reflash the new unit


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jankiez said:


> So what I understand is that only MDI tool which could do VIN relearn to my vehicle.
> I think it's most likely to be successful.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm thinking that GM will require the old VIN - it's all part of a anti-theft system. I'd think GM would be checking the VIN against stolen cars.


So, you mean that the old VIN of HU is just only for verification purpose that the HU is not stolen. No old VIN required for software relearn procedures


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what I've seen from other sales, the seller provides the VIN - so I suspect it is required.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Consider the VIN to be the password. You need the old password (VIN) to unlock the system. Then you change the password (VIN) to your car's VIN.


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

I am now in the official dealership. It is the third one I went to. But unfortunately they cannot help reprogramming the radio unit. I am very upset


----------



## astroe (Nov 22, 2015)

Would anyone have any idea of what my chances are in an Australian context?
I assume I have to find a mechanic that has an "MDI" thing?

I actually went one step higher than you, my car came stock with the one you were trying to install, but I wanted to upgrade to the one with the touchscreen and GPS / sat nav unit from later models. Oh well, if it doesn't work out I guess it's just $400 thrown away.


----------

